# murder in Toccoa



## leroy

Please keep this family in your prayers his name was Jonathan Ayers he was a local pastor. He was shot and killed in Toccoa this afternoon he leaves behind a wife that is expecting their first child.


----------



## hwy22

Prayers sent to the family.To close to home


----------



## Paymaster

Terrible news. My Prayers are added.


----------



## Nitro

Good Lord... truly terrible to read. 

My prayers are uplifted for the family.


----------



## tomtlb66

prayers are sent. Lord Bless this family with peace and strength and take care of all their needs. Provide them with comfort and financial blessings, In Your Holy Name we pray,amen.


----------



## lagrangedave

Prayers sent


----------



## pigpen1

Prayers sent....thats close to home, only 18 miles. God Bless that family and wife.


----------



## UGA hunter

Man, I can't believe this! I know Jonathan and had the chance to work with him for several months in the poultry business. WHEW! I'm blown away. Prayers sent to his family!


----------



## Hut2

Prayers sent!


----------



## leroy

Not a murder but shot by police story below still tragic as a child will never know its father. 




> TOCCOA - The pastor of a Lavonia church has died after being shot by police during an incident Tuesday afternoon in Toccoa.
> 
> The Georgia Bureau of Investigation tells WNEG News that Jonathan Ayers died at Stephens County Hospital. Ayers was the pastor of Shoal Creek Baptist Church in Lavonia.
> 
> Earlier Tuesday, authorities told WNEG's Tracy Armbruster that the Narcotics Unit of the Stephen's County Sheriff's Office was doing a drug buy at the Shell gas station at the corner of Broad and Currahee Streets.
> 
> Sheriff Randy Shirley says an officer shot the person involved in the drug transaction as the suspect fled the scene. The man then ran off the road and hit a tree.
> 
> The GBI and the District Attorney's office have taken over the case.


----------



## Nitro

leroy said:


> Not a murder but shot by police story below still tragic as a child will never know its father.


----------



## adavis

*Toccoa*

Here is a link to the story... something is not adding up. Tragic nonetheless
http://www.wnegradio.com/news-blog.htm

All my kin folk still live there. I am sure news of what happened will spread through town quickly.


----------



## UGA hunter

It doesn't add up. I thought I knew Jonathan pretty well and he never came across as one who would have any dealings with drugs. Like adavis said, all my family lives there so I'll hear something I'm sure.


----------



## Buck75

You are right....doesn't add up...I knew him ...he would have never been involved in something like that. The story needs to be set straight. Prayers are with his family.


----------



## georgia357

Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## 500HUNTER

same here....I knew him.....sounds like some dirty cops that never should have had a gun in the first place that panicked and shot first....sounds about right for the caliber of toccoa police.  Rest in peace.


----------



## kracker

I don't understand why the sheriff is doing all of the talking instead of the chief of police.
Regardless, prayers sent for his family and friends.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Prayers sent.


----------



## leroy

I truely believe he was in the wrong place at the wrong time and got caught up in this mess, so sad.


----------



## Lorri

So sad - prayers for his family.  Hearing about this happening all over the world.  Very sad world we live in.


----------



## BRIAN1

My prayers are added. That is tough to hear.

Brian1


----------



## Cottontail

Our family sends its Prayers sorry to hear this terrible news.


----------



## jmharris23

This is horrible. Prayers sent


----------



## Brad#1

Wow...I drove by yesterday and saw the police cars..thats horrible.


----------



## TNGIRL

prayers sent.


----------



## Tall Tines

I posted the surveillance video from wneg in the campfire section of the forum.
I hate to say it, but if 2 white cops had shot a black guy it would have been all over the news.
Prayers sent to the church family and most of all his family that has lost a great husband friend and a future dad!!!


----------



## adavis

The latest... Still don't add up.
http://www.wnegradio.com/2009_09_01_archive-news.html#6164492088697499675


----------



## jonkayak

Prayers sent for this man and his family. Something doesn't add up and there is a good chance no one will ever know the truth. The lines get so blurred when cops are out of uniform and it seems like this is happening more and more.


----------



## Milkman

Folks this forum is for spirtual support and encouragement ........... please use another forum for discussing political or criminal issues.


----------

